# Any one know how to add Intelligent Key?



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

I was wondering if it is even possible, I know how it works...(worked at a Nissan Dealership,) but am very much interested in installing it to a 2006 Altima SE-R ignition...


----------



## ZULU (Jan 7, 2008)

I purchased it thinking that it would work with the SE-R (after confirming with the seller that it would work). The Nissan Dealership said that it wouldnt work, so I returned it. So I went with the Viper Remote Start (771XVR) and it works great. Its really convenient, specially if you live in a cold place.


----------



## ZULU (Jan 7, 2008)

On another note, just some related info to the Intelligent key you may want to know about;

Nissan NA warns that cellphones could disable intelligent keys - Engadget


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

man that sux my plans were to use the intelligent key with just s simple remote start, sweet key that does it all. Owell its just annoying to have KEY + REMOTE its just messy when it comes to looking for remote or Key for the ignition, im not trying to make it a huge problem its just I work at a dealership and the intelligent keys are SOOOOO useful especially in this Cold weather/precipitation weather.


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

You can always experiment with being a techie and make your own jury-rigged RFID system:

ThinkGeek :: RFID Experimentation Kit


----------



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

wow dude you are so right...not bad but i thought of this and tell me if this might work it would be cheesy you could say...placing a chip in the small key like they do on factory nissan keys...


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Definitely. Could be one of the coolest, yet understated mods too.
After I posted this I thought about putting it into my keyfobs - which I plan on reworking anyways so that they have built-in flashlights.


----------



## jasp25 (Oct 21, 2009)

factory or after-factory, is it possible to install the intelligent key system to an 09 Murano S? --- yes, the base murano does not come with an intelligent key system.


----------



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

Where DO you buy the intelligent key system seperately? I'm sure I could install it somehow......


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I need to know some info about this too.


----------

